# Some canes



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

These are a 4 cane I have done. Sticks and cane are my favorite things to carve.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great work CV3! I especially like the third one.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice work, what tool did you use?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mostly palm tools. The texturing around leaves and so on was done with a Foredom and different size burs depending on the cane.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice, CV3 ! They are really nice sticks... and the carving as well!


----------

